# Baby Noodles Number two - Birth Story!



## Noodles

Are you sitting comfortably?!? then I shall begin...

I had had several growth scans with this pregnancy all putting him between 4th and 30th percentile, which is one hell of a jump I also had to have regular CTG monitoring (twice a week) and weekly doppler scan. On Friday 3rd June I had an appointment with my consultant and a growth scan, I was told that my baby had shrunk (I'm not sure that that is possible but they told me it anyway!). He was 6lb 3oz at 35+6 and supposedly 5lb 12oz at 39+1. The consultant decided to induce me. There were no beds available on Friday so they booked me in for Saturday. I called up on Saturday and was told that I couldn't be induced then and I would have to try again on Sunday.

Sunday came and I called at 10am and was told to go in at 12.30pm. When I go there no one even took my blood pressure until 5pm. I was given a pessary at 5.20pm and then the waiting game began. 

At 10.50pm I started to have contractions, I told the midwife this and she examined me and I was only 1cm dilated so she didn't believe that I was having contractions, but decided not to give me the second pessary just in case it over stimulated my uterus. A couple of hours passed and they were getting stronger so I decided to in the bath, after 2 hours of emptying it and refiling it I got out and asked her to check me again I was now 2cm dilated (11 hours after having the first pessary). I was put on the CTG monitor where my contraction where 4 mins apart (pretty much like they had been since 10.50 the previous evening). I got back in the bath as there was nothing that she could do.

At 8am I was examined by a different midwife (following the shift change) who told me that I was 4cm dilated and she broke my waters. Several hours went by and I kept telling her that my contractions were getting stronger and that I wanted some drugs. She offered me co-codamol which did nothing. At 11am I asked for gas and air and I was told that I couldn't have any as I wasn't in established labour and they only have it in the delivery suites and there were people much more further along than me that needed it. So I just had to suffer through it.

I managed for another 30 mins, before having another moan that I needed something to take the edge of the pain and she said that she would see what she could do (although seemed in no rush). At 11.50pm she got me a bed in a delivery suite (more to stop me buzzing her every 2 mins than anything) and told the midwife in there that I wasn't in established labour so she was in no rush to examine me. I finally got in the room at midday, by which time I was just so happy to have my gas and air I could have hugged her!

After about 40 mins (now 12.40pm) my contractions where getting stronger, but I kept being told that I wasn't in established labour which scared me as I know the difference between early labour pains and established labour pains, so I inquired about having an epidural. I was told that she would examine me in a few mins and we would discuss the options. 

She disappeared for a few mins and then examined me at which point she looked shocked as not only was I in established labour I was fully dilated and ready to push. So I had basically manged to get to 8-9cm dilated with no pain relief other than two co-codamol tablets whilst sat in triage. I pushed for 10 mins and at 1pm Riley Joseph Cameron Fellows was born weighing 6lbs 15oz.

I had another post postpartum hemorrhage and lost a litre of blood, but as I lost 2.5 litres when i had Dylan I counted myself lucky. I had a tiny tear which as stitched up in no time and I came home today!

Thanks for reading, here are a few pics!
 



Attached Files:







100_6024.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 118









100_6106.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 113









Nicki and Riley.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 134









100_6124.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 140


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Congratulations!! He was good size after all then :)


----------



## teal

Congratulations on your gorgeous little boy xx


----------



## Snowball

Congratulations, he's gorgeous!!! Well done for going without the epidural, I'm usually requesting one from 2cms :lol:


----------



## leelee

Congrats. Riley is beautiful and you look amazing after just giving birth!!!


----------



## Eala

Congratulations! He is absolutely beautiful :)

And I agree with Leelee, you look incredible considering you'd just given birth! :shock: Beautiful pics :)


----------



## _Vicky_

yay I came on just to search to see how you went - well done!!!! he is beautiful!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sazzoire

Congratulations!! He is gorgeous xx


----------



## Louppey

He's gorgeous :) And you look amazing for just giving birth!!!

Congratulations again :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

aw congratulations hun.

<3


----------



## KiansMummy

congrats and what a gorgeuos little boy xx


----------



## hattiehippo

Congratulations! Riley looks gorgerous and you look amazing for having just given birth!


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations x


----------



## Broodypants

Congratulations! Gorgeous boy and you look wonderful, really glowing! Glad to hear it went well and he's a good size xx


----------



## My4thmiracle

Congrats noodles, he is beautiful, sorry to hear you haemorrhaged again. I did with my first, frightening isn't it.

At least they have let you home to start enjoying being a mummy to your 2 little creations.

Well done xxx


----------



## inxsmhpy

:hugs:Congratulations!!!!! Awww he's a little cutie. Hope Dylan is enjoying being a big brother :thumbup:

Your induction sounds pretty much like mine with them insisting I wasn't in established labour for hours and hours while I felt like climbing the walls in agony!! Then of course when they actually examined me I was 8 cms!


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations. Riley is gorgeous. X


----------



## Babyface179

Congratulations, you both look fantastic x


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations. glad your all doing well.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

He's absolutely perfect! Congratulations :happydance: Well done. xx


----------



## DJ987

Congrats!! He is gorgeous!

And you look amazing!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## bump2be

congrats!!!!!! :)


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

Congrats!!! He's adorable :)


----------



## Sushai

Congrats on your newest addition!


----------



## CLH_X3

congrats


----------



## emilyjade

You both look beautiful! Your surly glowing hunny! X


----------



## Noodles

Thanks girls! We are over the moon, but quickly realising the reality of having 2 under 2!


----------



## Raven24

Congrats you look great and he is beautiful


----------



## Kte

Congratualtions & well done :flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

Congrats hun. Lovely baby xx


----------



## sarah0108

Gorgeous pictures, congrats x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations! :flow:


----------



## Noodles

Thank you!


----------



## aliss

LOL please don't tell me you looked like that right after labour???! I'm so jealous :rofl: Amazing story, congrats :)


----------



## sam#3

congrats xx


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## hannahR

Huge congrats! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## joannemc

congratulations to you all x


----------



## xnewxmummyx

Congratulations, he is gorgeous, well done :)

Oh and thanks .... you made me broody!!

xx


----------



## honey08

congrats :headspin:


----------



## ellie

Congratulations! You both look stunning and so happy :cloud9: enjoy!


----------



## Noodles

aliss said:


> LOL please don't tell me you looked like that right after labour???! I'm so jealous :rofl: Amazing story, congrats :)

That was 8 hours later hun when I had a chance to have a shower. I looked like this straight after labour (a lot more rough!)
 



Attached Files:







Nicki, Dom and Riley.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hch

congratulations hun! isnt it annoying when mws never listen to you! x


----------



## sophusx

What a lovely story - congrats !!


----------



## xcharx

Aww what a cutey :) well done & congratulations Xx


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations!! :D

I know we have spoken about what was meant to be our little tiny babies before, and thought I'd say I had my LO and even when I got to the birthing centre they estimated his weight to be around 5lbs, and I popped out a whopper at 7lbs8oz. :D xx


----------



## buttons1

congrats on the arribal of your second LO


----------



## XJessicaX

CONGRATULATIONS!!! x x x


----------



## lottie_2007

Congratulations!! You look fab and Riley is gorgeous! Its making me broody!!! x


----------



## Heidi

So cute!! Congratulations :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

He's gorgeous. Huge congrats :flower:


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations, he's gorgeous! and wow, how good do you look!?!?!


----------



## amynorange

Congratulations he's beautiful! 

And can I just say you look bloody good after having him! Not a hair out of place, no signs of being tired or anything! Well done you!


----------



## purpledahlia

Oh my goodness!! Congrats chick, Cant believe some of the Dec Stars have had baby 2 already!! He's gorgeous and i love the name:hugs:


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations he's gorgeous! And well done! :flower:


----------



## tink23

ohhh gorgeous man <3 congrats x x


----------



## Noodles

amynorange said:


> Congratulations he's beautiful!
> 
> And can I just say you look bloody good after having him! Not a hair out of place, no signs of being tired or anything! Well done you!

That was taken 8 hours afterwards, although I may start pretending that it was taken within moments!


----------



## AP

My god he was bigger than Tori, sooo didn't expect that!!
Well done you for managing on ur own. Midwifes can be total numpties, i was 9cm with Alex when they realised :dohh:

Rileys a wee stunner!!! Xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Congrats!! He is lovely! x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats he's lovely x


----------



## yumyum1979

congratulations xx


----------



## fairy1984

just seen this...Congrats. your pics after giving birth are amazing :D


----------



## Rebaby

He's gorgeous :D Congratulations and well done! :hugs:


----------



## smithgirl

yay! You look great for just having given birth!


----------



## Nic1107

Congrats! He's gorgeous :)


----------



## Scarlett13

Congrats!!


----------



## CandyApple19

awwwwwww welldone you! :D xx congrats!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## SugarFairy

I missed this!
Big congrats, he's beautiful xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Congrats he is beautiful!!!


----------



## purplerat

Congrats he is lovely xx


----------



## princess_bump

Huge congratulations hon and well done :) x


----------



## Nyn

Congratulations!!! he's sooo cute and you look amazing.. wouldn't know you've just given birth! x


----------

